# model goat help for my kids



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We need a model goat! maybe 2, any ideas on how to make one or a CHEAP place to buy stuffed animals?

They are doing a demonstration and only have 2 weeks, and since not everyone looks at the 4-H section I thought I'd post here.

My son is doing ear tagging/tattoing and my daughter kidding. My daughter doing kidding. They both need a model they can use.

My youngest daughter does have 2 of those Large toy horses that come up to/or/just past my knees. I thought maybe I could buy some fabric and maybe some cotton or something to put inside it, and possibly find a way to make ligaments, and even an udder too. Of course it would be cool if we could figure out a way to make the udder grow through the demonstration so it is 'strutted' as well as the ligaments disappear, hehe...I know probably too much work! We could make the ligaments disappear <just take out the pencils LOL>, but how could she make the udder grow?

Really what I need to know is any ideas on how to make a model goat? Think this idea would work? We can always be creative with horns and a tail. 
They only have 2 weeks so really just one week to get it done and practice. Oh fun!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

You could put a balloon inside the udder to make it grow... you'd just need to figure out how to blow it up! Not sure where to find a goat model, all I can think is goodwill store, but probably slim chance they would have a goat


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

my first thought was a balloon as well.... with one of those hand pumps?
M.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! We don't mind making a home made goat, would probably be better than store bought, but a stuffed animal did come to mind! I guess I should have titled this 'how to make a goat for demonstration?' something like that and not a model goat LOL

I've seen a VARIETY of balloon options at the party supply stores, and even at the dollar tree stores, so makes me wonder....Wouldn't it be hilarious to have the udder small at the beginning of the demonstration then strutted at the 'right time?' LOL Of course knowing our luck, my daughter would pop the udder ROTF!!!!!!!! I can just see it now LOL!!!!!


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

What about a rubber glove, blow it up and use two fingers for teats....have it covered with cloth so the other fingers are hiding. Guess you'd have to run tubing or something to it with one of those pumps to blow it up on demand :laugh: . I made a huge cow udder out of cloth for our pony in October for halloween, it was hillarious.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well they decided not to do it  We couldn't get over to the craft store and get the stuff we'll need & nobody has the kind of stuff we'd need locally.
BUT, we did pick up some cheap brown fabric, I showed my son how to cut out the top of the head and ears, and I think his 5yo sister is going to be his model? LOL On the inside of the ears we'll attach some paper, so that he can show how a tattoo will look, and he can also put tag in the ear.

Not sure about my oldest daughter, she's been quite a handful lately <13 and FULL of attitude and not doing what she is asked to do - cleaning room, chores, etc.>, so she hasn't even written her demonstration yet! I told her to get things done and I'll sit down and help her. They are home from school today <snow day>, so it is a perfect day to do it. But her chores are not done....


----------

